# which xl ranked the best in 2020?



## patricjones (Jul 1, 2020)

which xl car/mpv is the best economical and added value in 2020?


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

The one that never arrived!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

patricjones said:


> which xl car/mpv is the best economical and added value in 2020?


What do you mean "added value"?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

You're from London? As in London, England or somewhere in the US? Makes a bit of difference.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> You're from London? As in London, England or somewhere in the US? Makes a bit of difference.


She could be from London, WI or London, OH. There's also London's in KY and AR.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

The Kia Teluride won the most awards. Certainly not the most fuel efficient though.


----------



## patricjones (Jul 1, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> What do you mean "added value"?


last longer and second-hand value



Invisible said:


> She could be from London, WI or London, OH. There's also London's in KY and AR.


yes from london



TomTheAnt said:


> You're from London? As in London, England or somewhere in the US? Makes a bit of difference.


London yes


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

patricjones said:


> last longer and second-hand value
> 
> 
> yes from london
> ...


London Ohio

Got it.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Toyota Sienna


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

patricjones said:


> which xl car/mpv is the best economical and added value in 2020?


Old thread from the London forum. Should give you some good ideas. I'd recommend you post the same question on that forum, your "mates" over there can give you some advice.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/best-vehicle-for-uber-xl-pound-for-pound.22283/
Ha Ha. "Pound for Pound". British wit.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

73 Ford Galaxy 500

Or even better, a 72 Ford Country Squire Wagon,


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

2007 sienna


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

patricjones said:


> last longer and second-hand value


Toyota 4Runner

If you don't believe me Google the top 10 vehicles for resale. Out of the top five there's only one SUV and that's the 4Runner. You got , Jeep Wrangler, Toyota Tacoma, Toyota Tundra , and Toyota 4Runner. Somehow the Jeep Gladiator has slid into top spot but I call bullshit. I haven't been around long enough to be able to evaluate resale Papa Carlos there's no other SUV ahead the 4Runner

https://www.autoguide.com/auto-news/2019/01/top-10-vehicles-with-the-best-resale-value-2019.html


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Toyota 4Runner
> 
> If you don't believe me Google the top 10 vehicles for resale. Out of the top five there's only one SUV and that's the 4Runner. You got , Jeep Wrangler, Toyota Tacoma, Toyota Tundra , and Toyota 4Runner. Somehow the Jeep Gladiator has slid into top spot but I call bullshit. I haven't been around long enough to be able to evaluate resale Papa Carlos there's no other SUV ahead the 4Runner
> 
> https://www.autoguide.com/auto-news/2019/01/top-10-vehicles-with-the-best-resale-value-2019.html


Most 4runners don't have 3 rows, and the best XL option is not any SUV but a random 12 year old minivan &#129315;


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Bear has one thing in common with the biggest cab company in town: bear is driving a seven year old Dodge Grand Caravan.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

z_z_z_ said:


> Most 4runners don't have 3 rows, and the best XL option is not any SUV but a random 12 year old minivan &#129315;


But you can get them in third row. Much better than a minivan unless OP wants to drive a minivan? I'm pretty sure two of his qualifications was, must be able to last long time and wanted something with good resale. Don't Kill the Messenger. He asked and I provided&#128513;


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> But you can get them in third row. Much better than a minivan unless OP wants to drive a minivan? I'm pretty sure two of his qualifications was, must be able to last long time and wanted something with good resale. Don't Kill the Messenger. He asked and I provided&#128513;


If you buy a car with a high purchase price and a high "resale value", the longer you own the car it will still continue to depreciate year after year, whereas if you buy a car with a very low purchase price (old minivan for 3k) and no resale value (1000 if running, 500 if junk) then you can drive it for as many years as you want with a maximum of 2.5k in depreciation. So resale value isn't everything.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

z_z_z_ said:


> If you buy a car with a high purchase price and a high "resale value", the longer you own the car it will still continue to depreciate year after year, whereas if you buy a car with a very low purchase price (old minivan for 3k) and no resale value (1000 if running, 500 if junk) then you can drive it for as many years as you want with a maximum of 2.5k in depreciation. So resale value isn't everything.


Hey I didn't say it was. He asked which XL vehicle holds its value the most. I simply answered the question. There are only three other vehicles on the market that depreciate less than a 4Runner. He also wanted something that will last a long time. Obviously 4Runners last a long time with very low maintenance and repair costs. That's all. he asked and I answered.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> But you can get them in third row. Much better than a minivan unless OP wants to drive a minivan? I'm pretty sure two of his qualifications was, must be able to last long time and wanted something with good resale. Don't Kill the Messenger. He asked and I provided&#128513;


Bear's van is worth about $7K. Who cares about resale? Drive until vehicle death, sell for scrap value. In the meantime, van has larger cargo capacity than all but the largest ($$$) SUVs. Put many sheets of plywood on the floor and close the gate. Can't do that in a 4Runner.

Grand Caravan = 140 cu. ft.
4Runner = 89 cu. ft.

Either vehicle, 1,500lb cargo. 4Runner can tow more, 5,000lbs. vs. 3,600lbs. And of course 4WD. But strictly for cargo, minivans win by a large margin.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Bear's van is worth about $7K. Who cares about resale? Drive until vehicle death, sell for scrap value. In the meantime, van has larger cargo capacity than all but the largest ($$$) SUVs. Put many sheets of plywood on the floor and close the gate. Can't do that in a 4Runner.
> 
> Grand Caravan = 140 cu. ft.
> 4Runner = 89 cu. ft.
> ...


Oh hell, did you all not read the original post? He asked two questions and I answered it based on those two questions. Yet you guys are arguing with me about something that's completely not applicable. He didn't ask which vehicle has the most towing capacity. He didn't ask which vehicle has the most storage space. He simply asked two questions and I answered those two questions. That is all


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Hey I didn't say it was. He asked which XL vehicle holds its value the most. I simply answered the question. There are only three other vehicles on the market that depreciate less than a 4Runner. He also wanted something that will last a long time. Obviously 4Runners last a long time with very low maintenance and repair costs. That's all. he asked and I answered.


Well he just said what is the most economical/best value, not "hold its value" so it's more vague than that...

You're too caught up in all the marketing that goes into new cars to convince people to spend 30-40k on a depreciating pile of metal and rubber... potential depreciation first depends on the initial value of the car... simply put if you pay more for the car when you buy it then you have more to lose in the long run... all cars eventually turn to junk and get scrapped. The car that has the least depreciation is the one that wasn't worth anything to begin with. &#129315;

As for repair costs, when you're talking about cheap used cars that is something that depends first on the previous owners and how they took care of it, then secondly on your ability to do your own repair work and/or not get scammed by any mechanics, and after that comes the design of the car. Many cars have perfectly good designs that will last a very long time and are equal in this regard, so the first two are more unique and can ruin even the best design of cars.

In fact, speaking of design, an SUV is guaranteed to cost you MORE in repairs by the very nature of it's design due to larger tires, brakes, and suspension components, in addition to the extra maintenance and potential repairs of the AWD system. So as you can see the fact that it's a toyota 4runner isn't a golden ticket to financial success. Minivans have cheaper components all around AND get better gas mileage. If you want the toyota design and engineering you can get a toyota sienna as others have stated, but if your real issue is that minivans aren't cool I understand, respect, and agree with that which is why I don't own a minivan. &#129315; but don't try to pretend thats not the reason and talk about resale value and maintenance of a 40k SUV &#129315;



Daisey77 said:


> Oh hell, did you all not read the original post? He asked two questions and I answered it based on those two questions. Yet you guys are arguing with me about something that's completely not applicable. He didn't ask which vehicle has the most towing capacity. He didn't ask which vehicle has the most storage space. He simply asked two questions and I answered those two questions. That is all


You didnt read the post, he asked what is the most "economical" which is an old minivan when you consider all factors

SUVs simply aren't economical, they exist for other reasons.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Right here he clarified what he meant ⬇⬇⬇⬇



patricjones said:


> last longer and second-hand value


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Ahhh... Love me some Toyota koolaid in the morning. :thumbup: :biggrin:

Anyway... OP is across the pond where gas prices are slightly different than around here. As well as vehicle prices. So..., that puts the "economical" part in new light, even when it comes to The Mighty 4Runner. Or maybe it's the best when it comes to economy, too. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Oh hell, did you all not read the original post? He asked two questions and I answered it based on those two questions. Yet you guys are arguing with me about something that's completely not applicable. He didn't ask which vehicle has the most towing capacity. He didn't ask which vehicle has the most storage space. He simply asked two questions and I answered those two questions. That is all


Yeah, and minivans are cheaper to buy and own and get better gas mileage than SUVs. The OP asked for best XL for rideshare. Bear assumes that is a question about net earnings. All the other stuff is fluff, although cargo capacity does make a difference for RS, if you get an XL airport pickup with a lot of luggage. The 4Runner will have luggage on the roof rack for a load that a minivan can get in the back. And if the pax still needs roof rack space, that is lower to the ground for the minivan than on the SUV. Bear has no trouble tossing 50lb bags of luggage on the roof rack with bear's jaws, but since humans are weaker, you or the pax might appreciate less heavy lifting.

But bear was answering your question too, "unless OP wants to drive a minivan?" You seem to think people don't want to drive minivans. Maybe that's true, because a lot of humans seem to be vain. Bear wants the XL ride that will fit as much food as possible when bear goes to Sam's Club after bear's shift. Bear's minivan can hold 50% more food than your 4Runner.

Bear does not care about the feelings of other humans towards bear's ride. Bear cannot eat the esteem of humans. Bear cares about money and food, and the former only because it can be used to buy food.


----------



## Timinftl (Sep 7, 2019)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Yeah, and minivans are cheaper to buy and own and get better gas mileage than SUVs. The OP asked for best XL for rideshare. Bear assumes that is a question about net earnings. All the other stuff is fluff, although cargo capacity does make a difference for RS, if you get an XL airport pickup with a lot of luggage. The 4Runner will have luggage on the roof rack for a load that a minivan can get in the back. And if the pax still needs roof rack space, that is lower to the ground for the minivan than on the SUV. Bear has no trouble tossing 50lb bags of luggage on the roof rack with bear's jaws, but since humans are weaker, you or the pax might appreciate less heavy lifting.
> 
> But bear was answering your question too, "unless OP wants to drive a minivan?" You seem to think people don't want to drive minivans. Maybe that's true, because a lot of humans seem to be vain. Bear wants the XL ride that will fit as much food as possible when bear goes to Sam's Club after bear's shift. Bear's minivan can hold 50% more food than your 4Runner.
> 
> Bear does not care about the feelings of other humans towards bear's ride. Bear cannot eat the esteem of humans. Bear cares about money and food, and the former only because it can be used to buy food.


H yeah, I would so much rather be doing this every day in my old 67 goat if only for the mileage. Rofl


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Yeah, and minivans are cheaper to buy and own and get better gas mileage than SUVs. The OP asked for best XL for rideshare. Bear assumes that is a question about net earnings. All the other stuff is fluff, although cargo capacity does make a difference for RS, if you get an XL airport pickup with a lot of luggage. The 4Runner will have luggage on the roof rack for a load that a minivan can get in the back. And if the pax still needs roof rack space, that is lower to the ground for the minivan than on the SUV. Bear has no trouble tossing 50lb bags of luggage on the roof rack with bear's jaws, but since humans are weaker, you or the pax might appreciate less heavy lifting.
> 
> But bear was answering your question too, "unless OP wants to drive a minivan?" You seem to think people don't want to drive minivans. Maybe that's true, because a lot of humans seem to be vain. Bear wants the XL ride that will fit as much food as possible when bear goes to Sam's Club after bear's shift. Bear's minivan can hold 50% more food than your 4Runner.
> 
> Bear does not care about the feelings of other humans towards bear's ride. Bear cannot eat the esteem of humans. Bear cares about money and food, and the former only because it can be used to buy food.


I will say, I don't know much about Virginia besides Virginia Beach. I have been there LOL I still don't know much about it but at least I've been there. However obviously different parts of the country have different environmental factors as well as different Living Styles. I didn't mean to sound put off by minivans but where I'm from, doing XL in a vehicle without 4WD is mostly unheard of. Obviously we have a large amount of tourists during ski season. Chances are you're going to get at least one ride up to the mountains. Probably a few. There are requirements during the winter months for driving in the mountains. Requirements that can lead up to fines close to $2,000. So for us, A non 4WD XL is absolutely pointless. Even just driving around the city in the winter with snow and every Tom Dick and Harry that have moved here from non snowing States, you got to be down with the quickness LOL so I wasn't so much being dismissive over the minivan, it was more the on 4WD aspect


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> I will say, I don't know much about Virginia besides Virginia Beach. I have been there LOL I still don't know much about it but at least I've been there. However obviously different parts of the country have different environmental factors as well as different Living Styles. I didn't mean to sound put off by minivans but where I'm from, doing XL in a vehicle without 4WD is mostly unheard of. Obviously we have a large amount of tourists during ski season. Chances are you're going to get at least one ride up to the mountains. Probably a few. There are requirements during the winter months for driving in the mountains. Requirements that can lead up to fines close to $2,000. So for us, A non 4WD XL is absolutely pointless. Even just driving around the city in the winter with snow and every Tom Dick and Harry that have moved here from non snowing States, you got to be down with the quickness LOL so I wasn't so much being dismissive over the minivan, it was more the on 4WD aspect


In the midwest any FWD vehicle is fine in the snow but the land is all 100% flat and we only get like 2 inches at a time so yeah...

Mountains are a different story.... but I have recently realized there is WAY too much liability for us as drivers to be driving in the snow, one at fault or 50/50 accident and you're permanently fired so it's just not worth it to drive in snow, but that's a different subject entirely.

I think the UK is both flat and doesn't get much snow so 4WD is probably not needed.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> I will say, I don't know much about Virginia besides Virginia Beach.


Bear lives next to VA Beach and drives there all the time. There is no need for 4WD unless you go a bit farther afield to beaches that allow driving, which would never happen doing RS.

Bear has visited relatives in the mountains but never in the wintertime. They would all be hibernating.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

This was from a driver who lives in Boulder. She said this bear was in her backyard five nights in a row last Sept.










This was a bear's footprint. I don't know if it was the same bear or not


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

No such car exist. Reread your post like 20 times with a headache now. 

"Add value he says"...😒 

Are you gonna ask about the fastest running fish next?


----------



## k4ever (Oct 12, 2016)

Op already failed because only a moron will think buying a car for the main purpose to be driving for Uber.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Are you gonna ask about the fastest running fish next?


https://www.treehugger.com/predator...athes-is-on-the-loose-in-central-park-4863516
They taste good too!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Jon Stoppable said:


> https://www.treehugger.com/predator...athes-is-on-the-loose-in-central-park-4863516
> They taste good too!


Predator Fish, Coronavirus, Murder Hornets, Riots in the Streets! When will it end?


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

patricjones said:


> last longer and second-hand value
> 
> 
> yes from london
> ...


Let me rephrase so maybe you will actually answer. Are from England or the U.S.

If from England you need to check over there as they sell some XL vehicles here that they do not sell in England (but we still do not know where you live. One vehicle is the Honda Odyssey van that is sold in US and not England.

On a separate note, the requests for XL has dropped dramatically in the US as cruise ships and travel had dropped significantly.

WHAT COUNTRY DO YOU LIVE IN????


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Flacco said:


> WHAT COUNTRY DO YOU LIVE IN????


ZIMBABWE


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

SleelWheels said:


> 73 Ford Galaxy 500
> 
> Or even better, a 72 Ford Country Squire Wagon,


I had a 63 Galaxy 500 but the XL model. 4 door with split folding bucket seats and factory air. 390 motor.

Still to this day have not seen one like it.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

The Prado is another example. It's sold everywhere except North America LOL


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I had a 63 Galaxy 500 but the XL model. 4 door with split folding bucket seats and factory air. 390 motor.
> 
> Still to this day have not seen one like it.


Damn, sounds like a sweet ride. They just don't make them like that anymore, sounds corny but true.


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

So where did OP go? Is he going to buy a Toyota Sienna or Toyota 4Runner?

Oh wait, neither one is available in the UK &#129315;

https://www.toyota.co.uk/


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

z_z_z_ said:


> So where did OP go? Is he going to buy a Toyota Sienna or Toyota 4Runner?
> 
> Oh wait, neither one is available in the UK &#129315;
> 
> https://www.toyota.co.uk/


looks like he'll have to go with The Prado &#128526;


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Bear has one thing in common with the biggest cab company in town: bear is driving a seven year old Dodge Grand Caravan.


In January just before covid I got a 2011 dodge grand caravan, base model, no automatic doors to break, great condition, with 109k miles for 5k. I was rocking it for a month or so before everything went to crap. Sucks on gas but sturdy and reliable, no depreciation. put 7k on it so far, my cost per mile is probably going to be 20 or 22 cents when all is said and done. If only I could get back to xl , maybe next year.


----------

